# Finallly found a lace bolero I love!!!! Wanted to share.....



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

After searching for many, many hours, I am going to make this one. Thought I'd share this very lovely pattern.

http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/29.pdf


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you some much for all the time you spent looking and sharing the pattern. I love it and I am going to make it. I to have been looking for one thats down right beautiful and you found it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great find..... I'll be showing this to the GD's and bet I get a request.....


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

crafty jeanie said:


> Thank you some much for all the time you spent looking and sharing the pattern. I love it and I am going to make it. I to have been looking for one thats down right beautiful and you found it.


That makes me really happy. I was so frustrated....all those patterns and I couldn't find just one that I really loved!!!! Have fun making it!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great find..... I'll be showing this to the GD's and bet I get a request.....


YAY!!!!!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Really nice.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It's gorgious!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I love that, thank you so much for posting. On my todo list.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Looks like you would neeed an awesome shape for this one.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

A really gorgeous bolero!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautifully dainty!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

thanks so much ,lovely pattern


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

This is beautiful. Please post a picture when you finish.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

beautiful! so hard to find a nice bolero pattern. thanks so much


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> After searching for many, many hours, I am going to make this one. Thought I'd share this very lovely pattern.
> 
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/29.pdf


Thank you - I agree that it is a lovely pattern. It will be perfect for my youngest daughter. I am going to make it in fine mohair.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning Breeze, thank you for posting that pattern. I printed it and will give a go later this week. I love this site and all of us knitters.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's the best I've seen. I'm saving this information.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> After searching for many, many hours, I am going to make this one. Thought I'd share this very lovely pattern.
> 
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/29.pdf


Thank you. Been looking for this myself.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness t would be lovely for a wedding dress cover..either the way it is or with a little more bling...beautiful..


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Thnaks for the pattern, I copied it off and have some granddaughters who would love this.

Carol J.


----------



## mmestitch (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely, but have never used pearls/beads with knitting. Not sure how to do that.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

that is a very pretty bolero.. Post pics when it is done!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as I love to knit and this will look great on my GD who likes these to wear to church. Thanks for all the time you spent so the rest of us can enjoy this pattern. JW


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Love this one. Have been looking for one like this for a long time too. Thanks so very much.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting the pattern for this beautiful bolero. 
I am sure that one of my daughters will be asking me to make one. )
Lee


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh that is a pretty bolero! Thanks for the pattern. I think I will make it as well.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a very pretty little bolero.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I like it too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i just love it. have it on mt to do list for a younger sister,thanks


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

That is absolutely my next project in a coral color


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish i had the skills to knit that,, thats beautifull)


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful, what yarn are you using? Thanks


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautifull bolero; thank you for posting this pattern!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

daleech said:


> Beautiful. Looks like you would neeed an awesome shape for this one.


I'm so happy that so many of you like this pattern. I have searched high and low for something lacey with long or 3/4 sleeves and finally found this one. I must tell you....I don't have an awesome shape and I'm 55, but during the hot weather, and we have lots of it for 3 months, I wear sundresses. When we go out for dinner and such I always take my lacey black bolero with me and it's just enough to keep my arms and back warm in the a/c. I'm going to make this one without the pearls so it isn't so dressy looking and I think I'll make it a bit longer. I'm using Caron Simply Soft in white; something casual which is really all I want it for. I think it really can go very dressy or dressed down. I'd love to see photos of your versions so I can envy your talents  XXX


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I've been looking for a lacy bolero for my GD and this one fits the bill perfectly!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Very beautiful, thanks for sharing. I have been searching also for a very beautiful feminine shrug


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Really beautiful. Would be lovely on a bride.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty! I know what you mean about searching for hours and hours. I do that too, and then usually end up creating my own pattern with a little of this and some of that...


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, it is beautiful


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is beautiful - thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooh! I like it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> Very pretty! I know what you mean about searching for hours and hours. I do that too, and then usually end up creating my own pattern with a little of this and some of that...


I wish I were that talented, but I'm not


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

Me too! I have been looking for this type of a pattern to go along with sun dresses and I think this is going to be perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

This is cute and young. I think my 13 and 15 year old granddaughters would like this.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

trisha 54 said:


> That is absolutely my next project in a coral color


I love that too. In coral....beautiful!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

You are right about going into chilly restaurants, churches, theaters, wherever life takes you. I don't want to make this for my kids. I want it for me! Just must lose lots of weight! Do you think the style will hold up through the years or do you see it more as a trendy thing? It looks so useful, while at the same time pretty, that I think it should serve for a LONG time.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Looks like Christmas gifts for the neices!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

wannabear said:


> You are right about going into chilly restaurants, churches, theaters, wherever life takes you. I don't want to make this for my kids. I want it for me! Just must lose lots of weight! Do you think the style will hold up through the years or do you see it more as a trendy thing? It looks so useful, while at the same time pretty, that I think it should serve for a LONG time.


Shrugs and boleros have been around for ages!!! Heck, when I think of boleros, I think of Spain.....how long have they had boleros?!?!?!?!? Anyway, because I am "fluffy" as someone on KP put it about herself, I didn't think I would want to wear this sort of thing, but I have worn my black tie front one many, many times. If I were you, I wouldn't wait to lose lots of weight before making/wearing one. What's the point?!?!? Make it to suit you and your figure and enjoy it. My mother use to always say to me, "When they're done looking at you they'll look at someone else." LOL!!!!!! Enjoy today!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Love it!!! Thanks for finding it for us!


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

I too have been searching without result for a perfect bolero for my daughter....This one is perfect! THANK YOU!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> After searching for many, many hours, I am going to make this one. Thought I'd share this very lovely pattern.
> 
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/29.pdf


Love it - I'm going to make that for me too. Thanks.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> After searching for many, many hours, I am going to make this one. Thought I'd share this very lovely pattern.
> 
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/29.pdf


I've been looking for something to make my niece for Christmas and you've just provided the PERFECT thing! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Well, I'm almost finished knitting the back piece. Instead of making it 7" long I made it 9" which I think will be more suitable for me/my age LOL!!! I'm so use to knitting AG clothes for my GD lately, that this seems to be taking forever!!!! I'm just a little bit bigger than the doll :roll:


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think my daughter will wear this. thanks for sharing.


----------

